# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  I have a complaint

## LindaP

Just wanted to vent.....I was in Aruba a few weeks ago, and was looking for passion fruit in the markets,none. When I went to one of the better restaurants, there I had a desert with passion fruit. So, I asked about them....the waiter said, if you want to get them, or the best fruits and vegs, you have to go to the supermarkets at 5am thursdays. That is when the shipment arrives from Venezuala.Thats where Aruba gets ALL its produce.
   Ok, now, they just built a new Robert Trent Jones golf course, and the greens are green. They have the second largest de-salinization plant in the world. So, they can use water......why then, don't they have their own greenhouses or hydroponic farms to grow their own produce???????
   I was thinking the same thing when we went to Anguilla over Xmas....theres one place on that island(Cusinart) that has a hydroponic farm....no where else can you find mint or fresh herbs. Wouldn't it behoove other restaurants to grow their own herbs, vegs????
   All i know, is, if I had the money, I would start hydoponic farms on these islands, maybe open my own "green" restaurant, and voila! I bet I could do pretty well!!!!!!!Green thumb-will-travel !!!!!

----------


## MIke R

thats basically what Kara did more or less with her place....

you are giving the human race far too much credit to think they would prioritize using water for food over using water to keep a golf course green...LOL

----------


## LindaP

Ha, thats right MikeR.....although I could have the freshest Mojoitos on any island with my hydroponic mint!!!!

----------


## MIke R

Le Cave in St Barts was doing some wonderful hydroponic stuff for a while..tomatos and basil in particular...dont know if they still do or not

----------

